# After upgrade, monitor goes out of sync (ATI)



## multix (Nov 12, 2015)

Hi,

I had a working 10.1 setup with Xorg, ATI video and a 1280x1024 LCD Monitor with pretty recent ports installe (say 2-3 weeks old)

I did a `portupgrade -ay` and now X11 starts but I never see something: my monitor brings up a message signal out of sync.
I cannot switch consoles (to text) however the machine is not frozen, since the power button shuts down the computer gracefully.
I already forced a rebuilt of all packages that seemed worth a rebuild (dri, Xorg server, ati driver... etc)


```
xf86-video-ati-7.5.0_3  X.Org ati display driver
```

I don't see any serious "EE" in the Xorg log nor any further clues.
What resolution/refresh is actually attempted? this line seems very sensible to me:


```
[ 13092.934] (II) RADEON(0): #3: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897
```

Since the log is to long, here: http://pastebin.com/FQQ5ZNrC


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 13, 2015)

It seems to also be loading the vesa driver, but that might not be a problem.  That could be tested by creating a config file with only the radeon driver listed.

The "just do everything" option (-a) could have caused this, too.  The safe way to upgrade ports is to check /usr/ports/UPDATING first, and do any manual steps listed there since the last time ports were installed or updated.  Only then is it safe to use -a.


----------

